# Stroumbi village



## cedric.homer (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi we are moving across to Cyprus early 2012 and was looking at stroumbi village. Can anyone give us any information on the village. We have 2 girls who will be 7 & 13. Cheers


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

It is a lovely traditional village, but it may be a bit too far from town with the girls. If you plan to send them to the International School or American Academy it would be a bit of a drive back and forth every day and probably far from any friends they will make. In addition, most activities for children that age would be in Paphos town area, Yeroskipou, villages towards Coral Bay area and Kato Paphos. I would suggest perhaps looking at Tsada or some of the villages just a little bit closer. Have you been to Stroumbi and is there a reason you picked it? I don't want to discourage you, but having children myself I know we need to be closer to town, doctors, main supermarkets etc.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would agree with Cleo that while stroumpi is slowly coming into the 21st century with new restaurants and shops it is a bit far from things for a family with young children.
Also for going backwards and fowards every day to schools the Tsada hill which is the the only road from Stroumpi to Paphos is a nightmare. It is quite a steep road and there are always large wagons crawling up it at a snails pace and the road is too windy and busy to get past the slow traffic easily.

Veronica


----------

